# Engaging 4X4 on brute



## btcdc (Apr 3, 2012)

08 650 brute, it will not engage in 4x4. Nothing with the switch. I have checked all the visible connections. One coming from the switch, the one from the 4x4 motor the ones under the seat. I removed and tested the motor and that works. If you unplug the motor then on the dash the 2x4 and 4x4 lights will flash back and forth, until reset. That's means the system is reading something up to the motor? Where do I look from here?


----------



## btcdc (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh forgot to add that I just removed the carbs and cleaned the ethanol scum from them. Don't know if this would have anything to do with it. I know that there is some smart folks out there that have an idea on where to start looking. Going to Busco Beach in week, need to be ready.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

check the fuse box under the seat. actually take the fuse box of 
and look at the connectors on the back side. they tend to corrode there and cause that a problem.


----------



## btcdc (Apr 3, 2012)

I have checked the fuses but I have not removed the holder and checked the bottom side. I will do that this afternoon. Thanks. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

check out the kawi section. several stickies there on 4x4 issues.

here are a couple to get you started.

 2WD/4WD flashing? (Official help Thread) - MudInMyBlood Forums
 4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

